# not due until October 14-15th nigerian dwarf



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

since my buck was sold(castle rock pinpoint clover)I decided to breed three of my does before he left. he was in the pasture with a few girls and these were the only ones that wanted him.

first girl is chocolate with blue eyes-camanna hs blue morning glory. she had triplets(day 145),twins(146) and quads(147). due 14th of october

chocolate/white bucksin with blue eyes- purplerain t misty harvest- twins(145), then triplets(145). due 15th of october

third girl is gold- four cedars db marigold due november 5th. she had a single then triplets(day 147). 
First two does kidded in feb and last girl kidded a month or so later. all were dried up as soon as possible after kids were slowly weaned. they will have a year off. will get photos to make this thread a bit more interesting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How exciting. And I’ll add my hope of good luck for you and the goats, too!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you, glory is already looking pregnant so im thinking she will have at least triplets this time around. misty doesnt look pregnant yet and marigold looks like her normal chubby self after drying up.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

5 weeks to go before new kids are born... getting excited and nervous. 
has anyone ever had does kid on the first heat and not the second heat? glory came back into heat 6 days after the last one. i am going by the second date..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible, good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So these are taken on the wrong side, but both sides look the same... marigold is the gold one and misty is the buckskin.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls!! Love the blue-eyed buckskin!! Good luck and happy kidding!! Can't wait to see pictures of the littles!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you.... getting nervous again. but i get a whole week off of work....woohoo so they can take their time.  Glory is getting so big she is getting sideswiped poor girl and falling over.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How are they?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

all is good, sure now that glory took on her second date with clover so should see kids oct 14 +. had a doe sold a month or so ago, thought the shipper would of picked her up by now(said 2 weeks) so kidding time will be tight if it rains


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh I see


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Day 145- everything is lose, she is not happy by herself anymore.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Pre Kidding udder -glory-


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

5 pm -kids- 3 boys


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Gooo momma.... yay. Congratulations. They are so preeeettttyyyy...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful little ones! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you, she is a good mom like usual. Any cry she is right there. Gonna have to keep an eye on the little one, his brothers are large.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are very handsome, and blue-eyed to boot!! So cute!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Almost 24 hrs old


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Misty kidded twins on day 145(oct 15). Large kids. Buckling and doeling. Will get photos tomorrow. They were so fast to get up. Trying to beat each other to the milk bar. They can lay down and still nurse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are soooo cute. I just want to snuggle them. Congratulations!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Misty’s kids.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ooo cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

